# Love the new Mini



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Just bought a TCDA93000 for $146 on Amazon. It's so nice to be able operate the remote from under the covers in bed! 

Was previously using an old TiVoHD along with several Minis and a Roamio. Comcast charged $8 month for the second cable card, so I sold the TiVoHD with Lifetime for $175. A great deal!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

falc122727 said:


> Just bought a TCDA93000 for $146 on Amazon. It's so nice to be able operate the remote from under the covers in bed! .....


Now you can keep both hands underneath the covers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have the old Minis and are still able to use the remote without line of sight. The RF remotes came with a USB dongle. It works just as well as having an RF receiver built in. Possibly better since you have control over where the RF receiver is placed.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I use to have a ceton echo in my bedroom and finding the pause button or any button on the echo remote was impossible in the dark. On the TiVo remote I always know where the pause and 30 second buttons are.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I have the old Minis and are still able to use the remote without line of sight. The RF remotes came with a USB dongle. It works just as well as having an RF receiver built in. Possibly better since you have control over where the RF receiver is placed.


I needed a new Mini and debated between a Mini 1 + RF remote versus a Mini 2.


----------



## bcdavid (Feb 4, 2006)

Long time TiVo owner. Bought a plus and three minis(old) in November. love getting rid of three cable cards works better than expected.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I also think the Mini works better than I expected. I really like them so far. I now have two on a MoCA network and all's well except I did have to reboot one Mini when it seemed to lock up and wouldn't do anything. After a reboot it worked okay but it was a little scary. Hopefully that doesn't happen again.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I might have missed something but I'm curious, I know the new mini uses RF and uses the same RF remote that comes with the Roamio, but does the new mini come with a dongle or is the RF built in, and if built in is there a remote finder button?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

JWhites said:


> I might have missed something but I'm curious, I know the new mini uses RF and uses the same RF remote that comes with the Roamio, but does the new mini come with a dongle or is the RF built in, and if built in is there a remote finder button?


Built in. Not sure of the remote finder feature though.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

JWhites said:


> I might have missed something but I'm curious, I know the new mini uses RF and uses the same RF remote that comes with the Roamio, but does the new mini come with a dongle or is the RF built in, and if built in is there a remote finder button?


Not that I have seen. I wish there was, though...

Or even if you hit the remote finder on the host dvr if they all would go off, that would be fine.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the responses.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The remote pairs with a single TiVo / mini - remote finder communicates only with that paired remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> The remote pairs with a single TiVo / mini - remote finder communicates only with that paired remote.


I initially setup a Slide Pro remote with my Roamio Pro. Later I moved it to a Mini. If I hit the remote finder on my Roamio Pro, it will still ring the Slide Pro remote that is paired with that Mini as well as another Slide Pro that's is now paired with my Roamio Pro.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I've read that you can pair up to 10 remotes in RF mode per device. When you move the remote to another device and you don't want to associate that remote to that other device anymore, you need to clear it out from the other device with a global reset on the remote and preparing the TiVo for a new pairing. http://tivoproduction.force.com/Sup...les/Product_Information/Roamio-Remote-Control


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I initially setup a Slide Pro remote with my Roamio Pro. Later I moved it to a Mini. If I hit the remote finder on my Roamio Pro, it will still ring the Slide Pro remote that is paired with that Mini as well as another Slide Pro that's is now paired with my Roamio Pro.


Cool. I might just have to pair all of my remotes to my plus, and then move them over to my minis...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

h2oskierc said:


> Cool. I might just have to pair all of my remotes to my plus, and then move them over to my minis...


I don't know if this was normal behavior. I did not expect it though.


----------

